# Como se hace un proyector



## danielarias (Jul 12, 2008)

hola: quisiera saber si alguien sabe como se hace un proyector casero tengo un dvd portatil que no sirve y quiero hacer un proyector talvez con esa pantalla es de 7 pulgadas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2008)

Si lo que buscas hacer es un proyector del tipo cinematografico, o esos que viene para las casas, no creo q t  sirva el dvd.

honestamente y desde mi pobre conocimiento al respecto, el funcionamiento basico es el siguiente.

una fuente de luz blanca muy poderosa, correcctamente ventilada, el productor de la imagen, y dos lentes concavas que reflejan y proyectan a una distancia acorde con el foco de las mismas.

los otros, los q venden ahora, esos pequeñitos q van en casa o facultades, etc. creo q utilizan la circuiteria de los lasers, tipo discotecas, donde 3 lasers rojo, azul y amarillo, forman multiples figuras en fracciones de segundo que al utilizar la retensiónes de la vista humana, logran imagenes.

igualmente alguin con mas conocimiento del tema podria ayudarte mas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hay 2 tipos de proyectores en el mercado (al menos que conozco) uno pasa una luz blanca atravez de una pantalla de cristal liquido y un sistema de lentes y la proyecta sobre la pantalla.... 

El otro dispara un rayo de luz sobre un disco con filtros que divide la luz en sus 3 colores basicos, posteriormente este rayo pasa a un circuito conocido como DLP (Procesador Digital de Luz) que si lo vieran es como una gigantesca EPROM (de las de ventana) pero en su superficie se aprecia un espejo en vez de la circuiteria tradicional, si se pudiera ver con microscopio notarian que en realidad son millones de espejos individuales contrololados por el chip que giran hacia o encontra de la luz para "encenderse" o "apagarse", la luz reflejada pasa a un sistema de lentes y de alli a la pantalla 

en el sitio de Texas Instruments hay un demo de como funciona esa tecnolgia.... 

http://www.dlp.com/
http://www.dlp.com/includes/demo_flash_short.aspx
http://www.dlp.com/includes/demo_flash.aspx

Un vecino una vez me mostro un proyector que hizo con una TV convencional con cinescopio, la pone de cabeza y le ajusta un lente fresnel del tamaño de la pantalla en el frente, desafortunadamente el brillo es muy pobre y solo se aprecia con condiciones totales,  de obscuridad... 

Saludos...


----------

